# California magazine capacity question - About to buy Springfield XD9 Sub-compact



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

So, I'm about to purchase the Springfield XD9 Sub-compact in California. On the SA website, it says that the handgun comes with 2 magazines. One holds 13 rounds, the second (extended) holds 16 rounds. Many YouTube videos also show that the XD9sc comes with 13/16 mags. So, I have a few questions:

1) Assuming California has a large-capacity magazine restriction (10-round max), does that mean if I purchase a new XD9sc right now, I will get two gimped magazines (10 rounds each) instead of the 13/16? I'd really like the XD9sc that I am buying to have the regular 13 & 16 round magazines, as the large magazine capacity of the XD9sc is one major reason why I chose the XD9sc over other similar handguns.

2) If I do get the gimped magazines, how would the magazines be designed exactly? The XD9sc 13-round magazine is already barely sticking out of the magazine well. How does a 10-round mag get any smaller than that? Do they just fill the extra space inside the magazine with plastic or what?

3) If I do get the gimped magazines, would they be Springfield Armory branded magazines? Or would they be generic 10-round magazines?


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't have a Springfield XD9 subcompact but I have several Ruger and Taurus pistols that also have their CA versions. These guns sold in CA would have two 10rd mags. The CA 10rd mags are the same as the regular 12/13/15/17 rd mags but with thicker floorplates to limit the number of rounds we could insert into the mags. The CA mags are made by the same manufacturers as the regular mags.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just one of the 1000s of reasons i will never move back to california.

the politicians there KNOW that only the 11th thru 16th round are dangerous. good thing no one is killed with the first thru 10th bullet or you would all be carrying single shot pistols with warning labels.

back in the early 80s, before the current laws, i picked up 3 stainless steel ramline 18rnd magazines for my 92af. ahhh the good ole days.


----------



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

Leo said:


> I don't have a Springfield XD9 subcompact but I have several Ruger and Taurus pistols that also have their CA versions. These guns sold in CA would have two 10rd mags. The CA 10rd mags are the same as the regular 12/13/15/17 rd mags but with thicker floorplates to limit the number of rounds we could insert into the mags. The CA mags are made by the same manufacturers as the regular mags.


Damn... that really sucks. Springfield and all of the other manufacturers have to adjust their product lines just for California because of some stupid law.

So, another question: hypothetically, couldn't we just swap out to thinner floorplates to make them the stock 13 round mags? Or do the floorplates have etched-in production dates which would make them easily identifiable as illegal? All of this is hypothetical of course .


----------



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> just one of the 1000s of reasons i will never move back to california.
> 
> the politicians there KNOW that only the 11th thru 16th round are dangerous. good thing no one is killed with the first thru 10th bullet or you would all be carrying single shot pistols with warning labels.
> 
> back in the early 80s, before the current laws, i picked up 3 stainless steel ramline 18rnd magazines for my 92af. ahhh the good ole days.


Sigh... seriously lol. These politicians are just inching closer and closer to taking away our 2nd Amendment rights. Soon, magazines themselves will be banned; we'll only have the capability to load one in the chamber. -__-


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

If your State does not have the round limit, you can buy regular mags to use with the CA pistols. But be aware that the CA version of the gun you intend to buy might have some extra safety features that you don't like. So you will need to do a careful research on the gun. The mag swapping is only a minor issue.

Edit: They designed the mags in a way that you can't swap out the floorplates


----------



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

Leo said:


> If your State does not have the round limit, you can buy regular mags to use with the CA pistols. But be aware that the CA version of the gun you intend to buy might have some extra safety features that you don't like. So you will need to do a careful research on the gun. The mag swapping is only a minor issue.


The safety features on the XD9sc that I am aware of are the: 1) grip safety, 2) trigger safety 3) internal striker block 4) chamber/striker indicators. What other extra safety features could there be?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Juanderful said:


> Sigh... seriously lol. These politicians are just inching closer and closer to taking away our 2nd Amendment rights. Soon, magazines themselves will be banned; we'll only have the capability to load one in the chamber. -__-


the subtle erosion of your rights veiled with a cloud of concern for your safety will eventually allow the california politicians to remove the guns from the hands of citizens. soon thereafter the citizens will move to bordering states where they are still able to "keep and bear arms". the california lawmakers will then propose building a wall to keep their "fellow citizens" from leaving.... sounds asinine but it has happened before.

the first thing a government must do to the people is disarm them if they wish to enslave them.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

The CA version might have a different trigger system. For example, the regular Taurus PT145 has a SA/DA trigger whereas the CA PT145 has a DAO trigger. The SA/DA is preferred by most people because it heps their accuracy and their shooting of the gun.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

here in mass,w hich about the same as california the law says if it was registered in the state prior to a certain date then it is legal. i would check with your local gun dealer he should know. good point was made on differences on the guns also ruger and smith both make different version of there guns for diffrent states and i would assume the xd does too? example:s&w m&p comes with 6.5 pd trigger and no mag disconnect and up to 15 rd mags. not in mass, 10 pd trigger, mag disconnect and ten round mag.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The gun itself is no different than what you can buy in the other 49 states. The 10 round mags cannot be altered to accept more rounds.


----------

